# Old school Rockford Fosgate sub lovers - check this out



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

So although I'm not a super huge RF fan, I still have a soft spot for some of their old stuff. I've had some old Punch subs from the early 90's, had some XLC series 12"s, and still rock some 1st Gen Audiophile 10"s. My favorite cheap sub of the day was the Series 1's. I used to have a couple 12"s and although they were not the hardest hitting subs, they were loud as hell with not a lot of power. A friend of mine had a 10" in a single cab Ford truck in a ported enclosure that was run off a Punch 45 and it was actually clean. So as a lot of us do, I cruise Ebay and found these:

Two 2 10" RF Rockford Fosgate Series 1 SPPR 108 Subwoofers SVC Old School Vtg | eBay

They look like some really nice examples. I'm tempted, but will hold off. Are these as decent as I remember, or am I just crazy?


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Damn. I found a pair on CL for $10. I would have picked them up for that but they already sold lol.


----------

